# ?? Coos Bay Cut ? or plunge cut



## Greenstar (Apr 26, 2009)

Does anybody know about this cut? I have heard there are some serious advantages to some sort of plunge cut.
I looked all through Baranuk's book, or whoever that is..but could not find this cut, and there are many in there.

Thanks


----------



## Biker Dude (Apr 26, 2009)

A plunge cut is when you push your bar straight through the tree to make your back cut leaving a little strap of wood at the back of your back cut. Then you add 2 wedges into the back cut and then cut the back strap, releasing the tree to fall. Plunge cuts are hard on sprocket tip bars so you don't want to use them unless the situation calls for it.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 26, 2009)

Good lord, not that stupid cooze bay thing again...this is getting to be worse than the bore cutting discussions.

Yes, yes, one out of every 10,000 trees might maybe need a bore cut for whatever reason.

Humbolt is a PITA IMHO.


----------



## Greenstar (Apr 26, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> .....Then you add 2 wedges into the back cut and then cut the back strap,...
> ...you don't want to use them unless the situation calls for it.




1.) what do u mean by adding two wedges INTO the back cut before you cut the strap? I understand the strap, but how do you cut the wedges and why?

2.) And in what situations is it helpful to use this cut?


thanks


----------



## arborworks1 (Apr 26, 2009)

There is a huge thread on the coos bay cut on the treehouse.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 26, 2009)

you need to re-read Beranek's book again, and take some notes.

then come on here and do a search.

then practice, practice, practice.

then later ask questions.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 26, 2009)

I wouldn't even attempt to teach someone a fallin' technique over the internet...

The Coos Bay is not really a cut you will use very much anyways...

Too many people bore cut trees when they fall them. No idear why...

Gary


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 26, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> you need to re-read Beranek's book again, and take some notes.
> :agree2: tom trees


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 26, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> 1.) what do u mean by adding two wedges INTO the back cut before you cut the strap? I understand the strap, but how do you cut the wedges and why?
> 
> 2.) And in what situations is it helpful to use this cut?
> 
> ...



Dude are you from MARS

aren't you the one that said this



Greenstar said:


> I'm not new to falling trees. I am very good. Its like a science to me. I've been felling trees professionally for 13 years.
> 
> Lets start a Coos Bay discussion!



cough cough :notrolls2:

anyone ever notice there is far more bullshat in the world then there are bulls.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2009)

The only time I have used a bore cut is to fix my goof-ups and correct by bad aim.

So I am pretty good at bore cuts!

An no, they are not particularly hard on the sprocket nose bars. They are dammed hard on the feller when he looses control of the saw.


----------



## arborworks1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Coos bay Has been throughly explained on the TREEHOUSE, go check it out over there. MAny pages of tips and technique already explained away.


----------



## valekbrothers (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is some info on the types of cut you are looking for.....
Just remember to read the safety info first!

Good luck!


----------



## VL07 (Apr 29, 2009)

I use the bore cut on leaners. 

Use the coas bay when cleaning up storm damaged trees, (up rooted and leaning heavy).

both are good to have in your tool box.


----------



## CJ1 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have 5 trees on my land that are 30+" at the base and they are heavy leaners with the majority of branches on the lean side [old maples at the edge of a farmers field] and I will be using the Coos bay cut on them. I barber chaired a 42" oak in sothern michigan with the same circumstaces from not using a bore cut, "never again". CJ


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 12, 2012)

GOL, LOL!

From the GaryGoo Corp.


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 12, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Good lord, not that stupid cooze bay thing again...this is getting to be worse than the bore cutting discussions.
> 
> Yes, yes, one out of every 10,000 trees might maybe need a bore cut for whatever reason.
> 
> Humbolt is a PITA IMHO.



I must have somehow missed this discussion... I plunge about 50% of the time on falls, and plenty of other cuts too... lots of fun!


----------



## flushcut (Nov 13, 2012)

I bore cut when I need some directional control and coos bay on the really heavy leaners that are going that way no matter what.


----------

